# It's Family Day here in Ontario.....what are you up to???



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I have had a very relaxing day. Slept till 9 am (a miracle). Then made a hearty breakfast. Went through three bins of old pictures going back to my great, great grandfather in 1902. Then my son and I played together for three hours !!!! Man he is getting good for a 12 year old. Now he is practising and I'm drawing a set for a Diana Krall simulcast. 
Going to the movies tonight. 
I actually made the best use I could of this day off.
Cheers
pete


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I cant believe all Federal employees still have to work on a statuatory holiday. Thats hilarious. Oh well, most dont do much anyways........


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I cant believe all Federal employees still have to work on a statuatory holiday. Thats hilarious. Oh well, most dont do much anyways........


It kind of speaks for the absurdity of the holiday. There is no rhyme or reason to what's open and what's not in my town today. And as you said, I was shocked to see my mail delivered.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I cant believe all Federal employees still have to work on a statuatory holiday. Thats hilarious. Oh well, most dont do much anyways........


Those of us in accounting firms tend to work today too - that time of the year


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Federal workers get a couple extra days ( IE: Easter Monday ) so they do not get Family day although when I was talking to my youngest son out in Edmonton last night he told me that the military has today off . 

What have I been doing?....noodling with the guitar some , some cooking ( wife is working ) and just taking it easy in general .:smile:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Great idea for a thread. Its a beautiful day here in Ottawa. We managed to make use of Family Day: our whole family went out for a walk together on a local nature trail.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Took the family to the movies. My son really wanted to see "Hotel for Dogs". Great family flick.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sold and delivered an amp, installed a new phone for the mother-in-law who just got out of hospital after some major surgery, played guitar a bit, and now looking forward to a nice supper.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Great idea for a thread. Its a beautiful day here in Ottawa. We managed to make use of Family Day: our whole family went out for a walk together on a local nature trail.


This is a beautiful picture!:smilie_flagge17:

Congrats on a great looking family!
Peace and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

Finished repairing my 1966 Traynor YBA-2 and then sat for couple of hours ripping it up... mmmmmm those 6V6's sure sound good! Spent the rest of the day with my wife and son.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I went to work and am putting in unpaid overtime at the moment. Our younger son sat home by himself on Friday (it was a P.D. day at school) as well as today, while both my wife and I worked. Don't worry, he's 12-1/2 and very responsible so he's alright on his own.

Unfortunately, Premier McGinty came up with "Family Day" before consulting anyone at the federal level. What they should have done is swap Remembrance Day for family Day for federal employees in Ontario. Trouble is that no one is running to add yet another paid day off into the collective agreement. I don't begrudge NOT having the day off. I get more than enough of them, as far as I'm concerned. I just feel bad for those folks who federal holidays don't line up with either school holidays or provincial holidays and have to use up paid holiday time simply to provide child care because school is out (or else make alternate arrangements to provide chid care). It's the asynchrony that's the problem.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I worked (it was our decision as we own the business).

However, thanks to all you folks that posted what you are doing as a family (special thanks to Bagpipe for the pic) as it makes me feel great to see that the day is being enjoyed for the reason it was proclaimed.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Great idea for a thread. Its a beautiful day here in Ottawa. We managed to make use of Family Day: our whole family went out for a walk together on a local nature trail.


I had it off, but rather would have worked. We used to have two personal days to use at our discretion, but lost one for Family Day. I packed today as I move in four weeks time.

Lovely photo. I see you still have snow. Unfortunately, here in Torontoish it has all melted and I'm looking at ugly grass. Bring the snow on as I love snow.

PS Are your girls twins?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I went to work today, but my students didn't show up. because I teach at a reserve school (Federally funded) we had to work, but all of my student's families took "Family Day" off. I marked and worked with my student teacher. Joy...:zzz:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Great idea for a thread. Its a beautiful day here in Ottawa. We managed to make use of Family Day: our whole family went out for a walk together on a local nature trail.



That is a truly beautiful family pic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Had a nice birthday dinner for my Dad out at a restaurant. Then we came home and I've been given the afternoon, evening and night to work on the RPM Challenge. And I need it! I'm WAAAAAAY behind this year.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"Woke up, got out of bed,
Dragged a comb across my head..."

Surfed the net, fixed a couple of customer guitars, played a morning nursing home gig (some swing, some old time, some blues, some country, some folk), taught 3 hours of lessons (about half my usual daily amount), did some chores for a disabled friend then hung out and jammed with him, ate dinner, watched some TV, now I'm here writing this.

As for my family on Family Day, the kids are in Ottawa visiting (one lives there), and the bride studied (she's doing a couple of university courses), and the extended family lives elsewhere or have passed away.

Tomorrow's another day, and may they all be family days.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Like Mooh I've been surfing the net, tried out a new free guitar VST in Reaper (pitch shift/distortion effect), ate dinner, picked up the mail (which kind of surprised me but it *is* a provincial holiday, not federal) and now I'm doing some more web surfing. Exciting huh?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

So the end to family day.......had a great dinner. Went to see Coraline (very cool flick) and now back to the drawing board for a couple of hours before bed. A little washing clothes and packing for the week.
I had the whole weekend off. From Friday evening till tomorrow morning. Which is very unusual. I almost feel like I've had a vacation. Not that I was laying on me arse. Friday night was my son's band rehearsal so bit of a drive there. Then Saturday, did a hockey tournament on Saturday in Fenelon Falls. Sunday more of the same except in Cobourg (the cold in those arena's really knock the crap outta you). Then switched some pickups outta one guitar into another and another set back in the original guitar (always takes my a long time to that stuff). Sometimes the simple things just make you smile. 

Cheers
pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We closed the store and went to Toronto. I finally got my Heritage Gary Moore out to drop off at the 12th fret to have the neck fixed. They were closed of course. But my cousin lived right around the corner so she will drop it off for me tomorrow. Then we went an blew some cash at the Tilley store and then over to Spadina for some chinese. Was nice to get away from the shop for the day.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> We closed the store and went to Toronto. I finally got my Heritage Gary Moore out to drop off at the 12th fret to have the neck fixed. They were closed of course. But my cousin lived right around the corner so she will drop it off for me tomorrow. Then we went an blew some cash at the Tilley store and then over to Spadina for some chinese. Was nice to get away from the shop for the day.


glad your finally getting that fixed lol- i bet you miss it
i slept till 10 am, did 2 (as opposed to 1) loads of laundry, spent a couple hours on a guitar project. then drank beers and worked on a new tune. i need an extra day every week. then id be set

bagpipe- nice healthy looking family- you look like a great bunch of folks:smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I worked.

It's only a stat holiday for companies who were only granting the minimum number of stats already. My company was already exceeding that number so it's just another work day for me.

On an unrelated topic, as I was grabbing my morning Timmies, there was a guy at the counter asking fior directions to the casino.......at 7:20 AM. He looked like he had slept under a bridge. Gambling may be a worse adiction than smoking.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I went to school then work, because us NBer's don't need no holiday. At least Shawn & co. think so.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I got a holiday from the family .. go figure... and worked in the shop..youtube ..work in the shop... youtube .... 

:smile:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

What? Family day? Why can't we have one in BC?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I found some tab stuff I was missing--some Satch, Beck & assorted blues and blues/rock stuff.

I had looked for it elsewhere to no avail, and then while reorganizing some other stuff, I went to put it in a new spot--and there was the missing tab.

I could have lived without it, but still--it was cool to find it--a pleasant surprise.


So yes, for Family Day I cleaned up & reorganized stuff around the house.


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

I took the wife and daughter to TO for the weekend to hang out a bit with my neice and nephew and see my parents. Stayed in a hotel in Markham, went to Cosmo Music (good grief ... ) and some other monoliths to consumerism (BassPro, Princess Auto etc) and hung out for a few hours @ Dave and Busters. All good.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I spent the whole stinkin' weekend and holiday sick in bed (and on the couch). On top of that, I cut my thumb and forefinger on my right hand pretty good in an exploding-glassware-while-doing-dishes accident resulting from an ill-timed sneeze, so I couldn't even play guitar! Best part is, I have to learn a fingerpicking part for a show coming up and I _still_ can't play. [/end bitchfest]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Family day, i got up at 10:00, went to see the girlfriend at 11, hit the road at 11:50 for barrie, rolled in there at around 4. Caught the 6:30 bus towards london, got back to "the pad" at 10:50.

so my day was spent saying goodbye, having a great dinner w/ my grandparents, aunt and great-grandmother, and on the road. twas gorgeous weather, and i got home early


----------

